# IRS Online Transcript



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

Get Transcript

Any idea when the online transcript will be available?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It'll probably be a while since there have been some security incidents, and a fix isn't necessarily straightforward. In the meantime you can file the paper request form via postal mail.


----------

